# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Meatloaf recipes?

## Abbey

I did it again, I made a tasteless, boring meatloaf.

 I've tried several different ways, used several different herbs/spices, several different recipes.

 I cannot make a decent meatloaf!

 I refuse to give up.

 Does anyone have a recipe that is always a big hit with the family?

----------


## Northern Rivers

Tell me when ya get one!!!

----------

Abbey (11-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

My uncle always added a pound of hot sausage to 2/3 hamburger


2 lbs ground beef + 1 lb hot sausage.

He did it every Tuesday I think. 

IMO, his meatloaf is the best I've encountered.

I know how to do it.

The meat+ broke-up bread (or Progresso bread crumbs), eggs (3), 1 can cream of mushroom, ketchup on top.

I liked my uncle's meatloaf, yes indeedy!

That makes the "little pan" meatloaf. I have one, it came with my free grill/smoker.
I may have another as well.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Like a small loaf of bread..pan.

It was enough for 5 or so on a Tuesday night.

Mashed taters and a green and you're good to go!

Him and his wife always told me their secrets of cooking. I am the one who knows.

His wife always made a juicy bird at Thanksgiving, no injecting and all that. I know how to do that, too.

I went out of my way to ask her, because hers was always better than anyone else's.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

She told me straight up how to get it done! God bless her!

One of the true blessings of having family.

I bet half her kids don't know some of those things she told me.

----------

Abbey (11-20-2019),Jen (11-20-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

This is a recipe I've used several times, and it's by far the best I've tasted.  It's Emerils recipe, so there are a lot of ingredients...lol

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emerils-most-kicked-up-meatloaf-ever-3644196

In fact I think I'll make it this coming weekend.

----------

Abbey (11-20-2019),darroll (11-22-2019),Jen (11-20-2019),Rickity Plumber (11-21-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> This is a recipe I've used several times, and it's by far the best I've tasted.  It's Emerils recipe, so there are a lot of ingredients...lol
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emerils-most-kicked-up-meatloaf-ever-3644196
> 
> In fact I think I'll make it this coming weekend.


 That IS a lot of ingredients! It sounds good, though.

 Maybe next weekend I'll give it a try, I'll have to go to the store for some of the things.

----------

Northern Rivers (11-20-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> My uncle always added a pound of hot sausage to 2/3 hamburger
> 
> 
> 2 lbs ground beef + 1 lb hot sausage.
> 
> He did it every Tuesday I think. 
> 
> IMO, his meatloaf is the best I've encountered.
> 
> ...


 A lot of people put sausage in their meatloaf, I've never tried that one.... weird, because I think I've tried just about every recipe I could find.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-20-2019)

----------


## Abbey

Double post

----------


## Abbey

> Tell me when ya get one!!!


 You can't find one, either?

----------

Northern Rivers (11-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> A lot of people put sausage in their meatloaf, I've never tried that one.... weird, because I think I've tried just about every recipe I could find.


Best I've ever had.

Problem: He always used Winn-Dixie hot sausage. You may need to find a comparable alternative.

Maybe Tennessee Pride or Uncle Johns.  :Dontknow: 

Oh! I forgot: There was always about 3 glugs of Italian dressing, too. 1/4-1/3 bottle.

----------


## Jen

> I did it again, I made a tasteless, boring meatloaf.
> 
>  I've tried several different ways, used several different herbs/spices, several different recipes.
> 
>  I cannot make a decent meatloaf!
> 
>  I refuse to give up.
> 
>  Does anyone have a recipe that is always a big hit with the family?


I love my meatloaf and the family seems to love it too.  I use minimal spices and fillings......nothing chunky......just minced garlic or garlic salt and stuff like that.

Here's what I think might be the difference.  I freeze the meatloaf before I cook it.  I cook it in the Instapot slow cooker for 6 hours or so.  I use Spicy V8 juice as the liquid around it (and over it)  and I put some ketchup on it a couple of hours before it's done.  Sometimes I add potatoes and onions, sometimes not.  But the V8 seems to permeate and make it tasty.  I do spoon V8 over it a few times while it is cooking (that's why I add the ketchup late so it won't be washed off).

Without a bunch of chopped veggies, it holds together well for sandwiches the next day.

My grandmother's meatloaf was to die for........She had a meat grinder thingy and I am pretty sure she used half ground beef and half ground ham. There was always a faint scent of ham when her meatloaf was cooking.  I haven't tried that but it might be a good option.  She didn't use V8.......not sure what her liquid was. Beef broth maybe.

----------

Abbey (11-21-2019),MrogersNhood (11-20-2019),Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I love my meatloaf and the family seems to love it too.  I use minimal spices and fillings......nothing chunky......just minced garlic or garlic salt and stuff like that.
> 
> Here's what I think might be the difference.  I freeze the meatloaf before I cook it.  I cook it in the Instapot slow cooker for 6 hours or so.  I use Spicy V8 juice as the liquid around it (and over it)  and I put some ketchup on it a couple of hours before it's done.  Sometimes I add potatoes and onions, sometimes not.  But the V8 seems to permeate and make it tasty.  I do spoon V8 over it a few times while it is cooking (that's why I add the ketchup late so it won't be washed off).
> 
> Without a bunch of chopped veggies, it holds together well for sandwiches the next day.
> 
> My grandmother's meatloaf was to die for........She had a meat grinder thingy and I am pretty sure she used half ground beef and half ground ham. There was always a faint scent of ham when her meatloaf was cooking.  I haven't tried that but it might be a good option.  She didn't use V8.......not sure what her liquid was. Beef broth maybe.


Well that's an idea!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Jen

> Well that's an idea!


Two ideas, actually.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Two ideas, actually.


If you wanna get technical.  :Tongue20: 

I'll pass on the ham and take the V8!  :Thumbsup20: 

V8 sounds like a great idea for meatloaf!

----------


## Jen

> If you wanna get technical. 
> 
> I'll pass on the ham and take the V8!


The V8 is my favorite. Yours sounds good too.

----------

MrogersNhood (11-20-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> A lot of people put sausage in their meatloaf, I've never tried that one.... weird, because I think I've tried just about every recipe I could find.


A lot of meatloaf recipes call for 2/3 ground beef and 1/3 ground pork. So, people substitute sausage fro the pork because the sausage is already seasoned.

Personally, I like a pure beef meatloaf. Also, keep in mind that meatloaf and a meatball are basically the same recipes, just a different presentation. So, if you have a tasty recipe for meatballs, you have a tasty recipe for meatloaf  :Smile:

----------

Lone Gunman (11-20-2019),MrogersNhood (11-20-2019),Northern Rivers (11-21-2019),teeceetx (11-21-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You can't find one, either?


I gave up. I did try this one...https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/ita...tyle-meat-loaf...but...they want too much fat in it for my arteries. "Taste" is inherent in fat...so............I'm stuck, either way. A friend said to use very lean VEAL and add "smoky sesame oil" to make up for the fat. Okay...I'll get to that, I guess.

Meatloaf is pretty versatile. You can cook a big loaf and live off it for a while. First serving...hot...is a dinner dish. The cold stuff...can be sliced like a deli meat. A slab can also be used along side over easy eggs and hash brown for brekkie!

----------

Big Bird (11-21-2019),MrogersNhood (11-21-2019),Rickity Plumber (11-21-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> A lot of meatloaf recipes call for 2/3 ground beef and 1/3 ground pork. So, people substitute sausage fro the pork because the sausage is already seasoned.
> 
> Personally, I like a pure beef meatloaf. Also, keep in mind that meatloaf and a meatball are basically the same recipes, just a different presentation. So, if you have a tasty recipe for meatballs, you have a tasty recipe for meatloaf


My Granny (from Calabria) used pork, veal and pigeon...real Romano...and who knows what else. All I remember is the smell of her kitchen......

----------

Retiredat50 (11-21-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> My Granny (from Calabria) used pork, veal and pigeon...real Romano...and who knows what else. All I remember is the smell of her kitchen......


Well... pigeon is not readily available (and is very strong tasting) and I would not pay the money for veal in a meatloaf.  If I were going to pay extra for meat to mix in, it would be ground lamb.

I would like to say your Granny's meatloaf sounds good, but I think the pigeon would destroy the veal.

----------


## Lone Gunman

v8 sounds like a plan.  :Smile:

----------


## Abbey

I came across a recipe for mozzarella bacon meatloaf......has anyone tried that one?

----------

teeceetx (11-21-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I love my meatloaf and the family seems to love it too.  I use minimal spices and fillings......nothing chunky......just minced garlic or garlic salt and stuff like that.
> 
> Here's what I think might be the difference.  I freeze the meatloaf before I cook it.  I cook it in the Instapot slow cooker for 6 hours or so.  I use Spicy V8 juice as the liquid around it (and over it)  and I put some ketchup on it a couple of hours before it's done.  Sometimes I add potatoes and onions, sometimes not.  But the V8 seems to permeate and make it tasty.  I do spoon V8 over it a few times while it is cooking (that's why I add the ketchup late so it won't be washed off).
> 
> Without a bunch of chopped veggies, it holds together well for sandwiches the next day.
> 
> My grandmother's meatloaf was to die for........She had a meat grinder thingy and I am pretty sure she used half ground beef and half ground ham. There was always a faint scent of ham when her meatloaf was cooking.  I haven't tried that but it might be a good option.  She didn't use V8.......not sure what her liquid was. Beef broth maybe.


 I don't have an instapot, I wonder if I could do the same thing in a Crock-Pot?

 Your meatloaf sounds delicious.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Well... pigeon is not readily available (and is very strong tasting) and I would not pay the money for veal in a meatloaf.  If I were going to pay extra for meat to mix in, it would be ground lamb.
> 
> I would like to say your Granny's meatloaf sounds good, but I think the pigeon would destroy the veal.


Try 90 years of Calabrese cooking and get back to me!

----------


## Retiredat50

> Try 90 years of Calabrese cooking and get back to me!


No thanks, most of what they cook is nasty, to me.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I don't have an instapot, I wonder if I could do the same thing in a Crock-Pot?
> 
>  Your meatloaf sounds delicious.


Yes, you can do the same in a crock pot.  I have an instant pot and do not use it because everything you can cook in it can be done better in a conventional style.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I did it again, I made a tasteless, boring meatloaf.
> 
>  I've tried several different ways, used several different herbs/spices, several different recipes.
> 
>  I cannot make a decent meatloaf!
> 
>  I refuse to give up.
> 
>  Does anyone have a recipe that is always a big hit with the family?


Now this is a thread I can sink my molars around!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I gave up. I did try this one...https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/ita...tyle-meat-loaf...but...they want too much fat in it for my arteries. "Taste" is inherent in fat...so............I'm stuck, either way. A friend said to use very lean VEAL and add "smoky sesame oil" to make up for the fat. Okay...I'll get to that, I guess.
> 
> Meatloaf is pretty versatile. You can cook a big loaf and live off it for a while. First serving...hot...is a dinner dish. The cold stuff...can be sliced like a deli meat. A slab can also be used along side over easy eggs and hash brown for brekkie!



Nothing like a cold meat loaf sandwich! Best thing eva on this earth.

----------

Jeannie (11-21-2019),Northern Rivers (11-21-2019),Retiredat50 (11-21-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> No thanks, most of what they cook is nasty, to me.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  She'd put the horns on ya!

----------

MrogersNhood (11-21-2019),Retiredat50 (11-21-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I A slab can also be used along side over easy eggs and hash brown for brekkie!


"Brekkie" lol, that Aussie slang makes me laugh a little inside me. I love it!

----------


## Retiredat50

> She'd put the horns on ya!


I am ok with that.  Anyone that thinks the pigeon, including squab, tastes good... I have tried both and both are nasty.

----------

nonsqtr (11-21-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I am ok with that.  Anyone that thinks the pigeon, including squab, tastes good... I have tried both and both are nasty.


lol !!!

If pigeons were edible they'd be an endangered species in every major population center.

 :Wink:

----------

Retiredat50 (11-21-2019)

----------


## wbslws

> Nothing like a cold meat loaf sandwich! Best thing eva on this earth.


You bet !!!!   I used to take them in my lunch at work and could not wait til 12:00

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-21-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Yes, you can do the same in a crock pot.  I have an instant pot and do not use it because everything you can cook in it can be done better in a conventional style.



I like my pressure cookers. They're great for certain things.

Things that expand, notsumuch. Don't try spaghetti with one.

Pressure cookers make things like a crock pot in about 1 hour. 15 minutes of that is cooling down, too.

Less energy used.

----------


## teeceetx

> I came across a recipe for mozzarella bacon meatloaf......has anyone tried that one?


That's sounds really good.  I'll definitely try that one.

----------


## Jen

> I don't have an instapot, I wonder if I could do the same thing in a Crock-Pot?
> 
>  Your meatloaf sounds delicious.


I only recently got an Instapot.  That was my crockpot meatloaf for years.  So it will absolutely work in a crockpot because that's how it began.

----------


## Jen

> I came across a recipe for mozzarella bacon meatloaf......has anyone tried that one?


I tried a meatloaf recipe that had it stuffed with cheese and bacon on the top. I don't remember what kind of cheese.   It was good enough but I still prefer my plain old V8 meatloaf.  Just a personal preference - you might really like the stuffed-with-cheese version.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You bet !!!!   I used to take them in my lunch at work and could not wait til 12:00



Thing about cold meatloaf sandwiches (with ketchup of course) is that you either love them or you hate them. No in-betweens.

----------

Brat (11-22-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

> Nothing like a cold meat loaf sandwich! Best thing eva on this earth.


That's the main reason I make meatloaf....for the leftover sandwiches.  :Smiley20:

----------

darroll (11-22-2019),Northern Rivers (11-22-2019),Retiredat50 (11-28-2019),Rickity Plumber (11-22-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> That's the main reason I make meatloaf....for the leftover sandwiches.


Now I like you.  :Wink:

----------

Jeannie (11-21-2019),Northern Rivers (11-22-2019)

----------


## Jeannie

LOVE meatloaf!  Especially for sandwiches.  I make it simply - usually just ground beef, chopped onion and bell pepper, a tablespoon or so of tomato paste, salt and pepper.  I form it in a loaf pan just to get the shape, and turn it out onto a grate on a sheet pan and cook it that way so that it doesn't cook in it's own grease.  Now I'm hungry for meat loaf sandwiches.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-28-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> That's the main reason I make meatloaf....for the leftover sandwiches.



My wife, I love her to the ends of Earth, but she fails terribly at meat loaf makin'.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-28-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I tried a meatloaf recipe that had it stuffed with cheese and bacon on the top. I don't remember what kind of cheese.   It was good enough but I still prefer my plain old V8 meatloaf.  Just a personal preference - you might really like the stuffed-with-cheese version.



I would love to try your V8 meat loaf in a heartbeat!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> LOVE meatloaf!  Especially for sandwiches.  I make it simply - usually just ground beef, chopped onion and bell pepper, a tablespoon or so of tomato paste, salt and pepper.  I form it in a loaf pan just to get the shape, and turn it out onto a grate on a sheet pan and cook it that way so that it doesn't cook in it's own grease.  Now I'm hungry for meat loaf sandwiches.



Years and years ago (eons really) when my grandmother was still up and about, she would call me and tell me if I came over and visited her, there would be a meat loaf waiting just for me! 

She would also play her piano for me. Boogie woogie was her thing. She could not read music. She made those keys dance just by playing by ear! An amazing woman. 

I am sorry I never visited her more. Too late now.

----------

Brat (12-07-2019),Northern Rivers (11-22-2019),Retiredat50 (11-28-2019)

----------


## tiny1

Well, if a meatloaf is properly made, I have never met one I didn't like.  One of my favorite comfort foods.
The thing for me, is the METHOD.  I've made the Beef/Jimmy Dean meatloaf, and the Beef, Lamb and veal meatloaf, etc.  My favorite is the Keto BBQ Meatloaf.

Sweat a whole Onion, and Red and Yellow Bell Peppers, diced, until translucent and tender.  (Sometimes I add Mushrooms)Remove, to a bowl, and add meat, in whatever configuration you like. (I use 2 lbs 80/20 beef, and 1 lb Jimmy Dean Sausage.) Add 2 eggs, beaten, and a few tbsp. of your favorite BBQ Sauce.  Keto Dieters will use Guys Sugar Free or G Hughes Sugar Free.  Add seasonings, which to me is a Savory BBQ Rub with lots of Salt and Black Pepper and breadcrumbs.  Mix well, but DO NOT OVERMIX.*  Keto dieters use Pulverized Pork Rinds, for your breadcrumbs*.  Form into loaf.

Place on smoker rack, at 225 F and add Smoke(I use Hickory) until internal temp is about 145 F.  Paint with more Sauce, and let sauce "set".  Rest for 15 minutes covered with foil.  Temp will raise to 150, which is ideal.  Keto Dieters serve with Mashed Cauliflower with asiago cheese, and Keto Gravy.  Green beans round out the meal.

Enjoy.

----------

Brat (12-07-2019),Conservative Libertarian (12-07-2019)

----------


## Abbey

Everyone's recipes sound good!  I haven't had a chance to try any of them, dinner lately has been, whatever I can toss into the oven, straight from the freezer, or, dump out of a can.

 I'm just not in the mood lately for cooking.

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## fmw

This is the one we like best.  My wife can't eat beef so this pork meatloaf is outstanding and she can eat it.

Bacon-Wrapped Double Pork Meatloaf Recipe | Aida Mollenkamp | Food Network

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> This is the one we like best.  My wife can't eat beef so this pork meatloaf is outstanding and she can eat it.
> 
> Bacon-Wrapped Double Pork Meatloaf Recipe | Aida Mollenkamp | Food Network


 Anything bacon wrapped, has got to be good!

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## APACHERAT

2 lbs ground chuck
1/3 lbs ground veal
1/4 lbs ground pork
1 chopped yellow onion
1 egg 
salt and pepper
Mix it up with your hands.
Form it into a loaf.
wash your hands.
Throw it in the oven.

Invite a Muslim over to dinner.
Reveal the recipe after dinner.

Makes good meatloaf sandwiches too.

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## fmw

> Anything bacon wrapped, has got to be good!


I promise from experience that it is excellent.

----------


## tiny1

OK, here I go again.
One of my colleagues at work was given a free never used Bullet Smoker.  He wants me to show him how to use it, and season it.  So, I'm not starting charcoal to just season a grill.  We decided to smoke some Keto meatloaves, at work on Tuesday.  I'll try to document the cook, and share the results.  I think I'll make four 3 pounders.
The rest of the Crew will provide sides and deserts.  Oh, and I am adding Mushrooms, for a bit of umami.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-07-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Well, if a meatloaf is properly made, I have never met one I didn't like.  One of my favorite comfort foods.
> The thing for me, is the METHOD.  I've made the Beef/Jimmy Dean meatloaf, and the Beef, Lamb and veal meatloaf, etc.  My favorite is the Keto BBQ Meatloaf.
> 
> Sweat a whole Onion, and Red and Yellow Bell Peppers, diced, until translucent and tender.  (Sometimes I add Mushrooms)Remove, to a bowl, and add meat, in whatever configuration you like. (I use 2 lbs 80/20 beef, and 1 lb Jimmy Dean Sausage.) Add 2 eggs, beaten, and a few tbsp. of your favorite BBQ Sauce.  Keto Dieters will use Guys Sugar Free or G Hughes Sugar Free.  Add seasonings, which to me is a Savory BBQ Rub with lots of Salt and Black Pepper and breadcrumbs.  Mix well, but DO NOT OVERMIX.*  Keto dieters use Pulverized Pork Rinds, for your breadcrumbs*.  Form into loaf.
> 
> Place on smoker rack, at 225 F and add Smoke(I use Hickory) until internal temp is about 145 F.  Paint with more Sauce, and let sauce "set".  Rest for 15 minutes covered with foil.  Temp will raise to 150, which is ideal.  Keto Dieters serve with Mashed Cauliflower with asiago cheese, and Keto Gravy.  Green beans round out the meal.
> 
> Enjoy.


Long time no see Tiny. How ya been?

Your meatloaf sounds great. 

Last fall, I tried 'Not Your Mom's Meatloaf' at the restaurant called Cheddars. It was actually very and extremely filling. I had to take about half of it home.

I'm sure that your home made meatloaf is better. 

My Mom used to make an awesome meatloaf.

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Well, if a meatloaf is properly made, I have never met one I didn't like.  One of my favorite comfort foods.
> The thing for me, is the METHOD.  I've made the Beef/Jimmy Dean meatloaf, and the Beef, Lamb and veal meatloaf, etc.  My favorite is the Keto BBQ Meatloaf.
> 
> Sweat a whole Onion, and Red and Yellow Bell Peppers, diced, until translucent and tender.  (Sometimes I add Mushrooms)Remove, to a bowl, and add meat, in whatever configuration you like. (I use 2 lbs 80/20 beef, and 1 lb Jimmy Dean Sausage.) Add 2 eggs, beaten, and a few tbsp. of your favorite BBQ Sauce.  Keto Dieters will use Guys Sugar Free or G Hughes Sugar Free.  Add seasonings, which to me is a Savory BBQ Rub with lots of Salt and Black Pepper and breadcrumbs.  Mix well, but DO NOT OVERMIX.*  Keto dieters use Pulverized Pork Rinds, for your breadcrumbs*.  Form into loaf.
> 
> Place on smoker rack, at 225 F and add Smoke(I use Hickory) until internal temp is about 145 F.  Paint with more Sauce, and let sauce "set".  Rest for 15 minutes covered with foil.  Temp will raise to 150, which is ideal.  Keto Dieters serve with Mashed Cauliflower with asiago cheese, and Keto Gravy.  Green beans round out the meal.
> 
> Enjoy.


I most certainly will try pork rinds in my next meatloaf! Excellent idea for any meatloaf, as i dont use any breadcrumbs ever.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-07-2019)

----------


## tiny1

I went through a tough spell, ConLib.  
My weight soared, blood pressure over 200, COPD, Lymphedema, High Blood Sugar, etc. and so on.  I was having TIAs,(Mini Warning Strokes) for three weeks before I found out.  I was often confused and aggravated. My disposition was argumentative, and I regret the things I said to people, especially Trinnity.  Had a real rough time, then.
Went Ketogenic last Dec 26.  Lost 100 pounds, corrected all my ailments.  I still take one of three BP Meds, but that's all besides My Centrum Silver and a Magnesium Supplement.  Oh yeah, my Bulletproof Coffee.
Life Screen shows my BP is near normal, cholesterol at 108, sugar 91, Triglycerides at 127.  No signs of plaque accumulation in my Arteries.  Blood Flow as good to my feet, as to my hands.  Lymphedema COPD and TIAs, all gone.  Another 30 lbs, and I'll be at my College weight. Other than a touch of Arthritis, I am like a New Man.  Thanx for asking.

Yep, you really haven't had "Meatloaf" until you've had Smoked BBQ Meatloaf.  I've always loved meatloaf, but Mrs. Tiny wasn't a big fan('cause her mom overcooked it).  I made one for my diet one day while she was at work.  She came home that night, and saw it in the fridge.  Made her a Sandwich.
I woke up the next AM, and was planning on having that to take for lunch.  There was only one slice(1/2 inch), left.  My wife got up, and I asked her if she threw it out.  She told me she ate it, half a meatloaf, and it was the best thing ever.  Now, I make at least one a month.  More often, I make two in a month. 

Thought you'd like to know, about the time I got ill, I had just made your Fesenjoon.  I made one minute change.  I smoked the Chicken, in Heavy Hickory smoke for about an hour, at 225 F.  Then added it to the Stew.  I think it made it even better, but I'd need the opinion of a true  connoisseur to know for sure.  If you get a chance, try it.  Kinda like The Southeast meets the Middle East, deal.  Halal meets BBQ. 

I pray that you and yours are all well, and that God Blesses you all daily.

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## tiny1

> I most certainly will try pork rinds in my next meatloaf! Excellent idea for any meatloaf, as i dont use any breadcrumbs ever.


Don't stop at meatloaf.  I use 'em for lots of stuff, like Meatballs, Salmon patties and Crab Cakes, and I bread things to fry, just like Panko Breadcrumbs.  Sometimes I season them and/or add grated Parmesan Cheese.  Great for sprinkling on Soups or Salads for a tad of texture.  I top casseroles with Porko Crumbs mixed with Melted Butter.  Any way you can use Panko, you can use Porko.  And don't be afraid to try the flavors.  I've used Spicy and BBQ flavors and that rocks, too.
If I can help, just let me know.
Of course, you want the fluffy soft type, not the ones you can break a tooth on.

----------

Brat (12-07-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I went through a tough spell, ConLib.  
> My weight soared, blood pressure over 200, COPD, Lymphedema, High Blood Sugar, etc. and so on.  I was having TIAs,(Mini Warning Strokes) for three weeks before I found out.  I was often confused and aggravated. My disposition was argumentative, and I regret the things I said to people, especially Trinnity.  Had a real rough time, then.
> Went Ketogenic last Dec 26.  Lost 100 pounds, corrected all my ailments.  I still take one of three BP Meds, but that's all besides My Centrum Silver and a Magnesium Supplement.  Oh yeah, my Bulletproof Coffee.
> Life Screen shows my BP is near normal, cholesterol at 108, sugar 91, Triglycerides at 127.  No signs of plaque accumulation in my Arteries.  Blood Flow as good to my feet, as to my hands.  Lymphedema COPD and TIAs, all gone.  Another 30 lbs, and I'll be at my College weight. Other than a touch of Arthritis, I am like a New Man.  Thanx for asking.
> 
> Yep, you really haven't had "Meatloaf" until you've had Smoked BBQ Meatloaf.  I've always loved meatloaf, but Mrs. Tiny wasn't a big fan('cause her mom overcooked it).  I made one for my diet one day while she was at work.  She came home that night, and saw it in the fridge.  Made her a Sandwich.
> I woke up the next AM, and was planning on having that to take for lunch.  There was only one slice(1/2 inch), left.  My wife got up, and I asked her if she threw it out.  She told me she ate it, half a meatloaf, and it was the best thing ever.  Now, I make at least one a month.  More often, I make two in a month. 
> 
> Thought you'd like to know, about the time I got ill, I had just made your Fesenjoon.  I made one minute change.  I smoked the Chicken, in Heavy Hickory smoke for about an hour, at 225 F.  Then added it to the Stew.  I think it made it even better, but I'd need the opinion of a true  connoisseur to know for sure.  If you get a chance, try it.  Kinda like The Southeast meets the Middle East, deal.  Halal meets BBQ. 
> ...



Tiny,

Sorry to hear about your health issues. Glad to see you back in the fight. I hope that you have them lined out and under control.

My wife had her Chemo port removed this last Spring--a nice milestone. It took 5 years after the end of chemo and no return of cancer for the doctor to approve this event.

I like your twist on fessenjoon. However, the women in my life would give me the look of 'what planet are your from' if I were to suggest it. All that I did one time at a Persian restaurant was order the zoreshk polo (fluffy saffron rice with barberries) with the fessenjoon and got that look. It made it even more flavorful. However, my SIL may take your version as a challenge. She does like to mix some of these dishes up and Americanize them a bit. Everyone has their own twist on fessenjoon. Some make it more sweet and others more sour. The chicken cooked in a walnut-pomegranite sauce is what pushes the whole dish into extremely new territory for most Americans. I have a niece that refuses to eat it because it's brown. Her loss.
My wife told me that fessenjoon was originally cooked with ground beef meatballs instead of chicken. I have had that version of it but it's not nearly as common.
I had a good meatloaf last night at a cafeteria style restaurant where you walk down the line and pick what you want. It was really good but not mom's. I will look for the style of meatloaf with which you a teasing me.

----------

tiny1 (12-09-2019)

----------

